# Primobolan Bayer Real or Fake



## Grozny (Feb 1, 2013)

C'mon boys,what do you say?_ ... (thread from another board)_


----------



## murf23 (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## jay_steel (Feb 1, 2013)

sent this to my friend who has 1000's of primo amps.


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 1, 2013)

he said it looks good.


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 1, 2013)

Nice.. Looks good!


----------



## blergs. (Feb 1, 2013)

looks good, but man soo many fakes out nowadays your source matters more than looks at times.


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 1, 2013)

My friend compared it to his which comes straight from a pharmacy in turkey.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 1, 2013)

Those are real.


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 1, 2013)

Let me sample them ill let ya know


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 1, 2013)

i think they are copy fake!


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 1, 2013)

blergs. said:


> looks good, but man soo many fakes out nowadays your source matters more than looks at times.



BINGO!  They make Rolex fakes that are so well made it's even hard for a watch maker to tell the difference....don't you think they do the same with AAS products?



/V


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 1, 2013)

thats true, but there are all ways some thing that is slightly given away one the fakes with gear. I may have not seen the best fakes, but normally when there side by side you cantell the difference and allot of them have sloppy lines on the amps up top or their not symetrical. We compared these to realy ones from turkey and they look dead on. Granted its just a pic, but they would fool me.


----------



## independent (Feb 1, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> i think they are copy fake!



More negs coming soon.


----------



## tinyshrek (Feb 1, 2013)

I will say this, I can easily make those labels and I'm partially retarded


----------



## ordawg1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sure are pretty and shiny !!Looks like oil inside.Ever been to Turkey ? Lots of pretty things on shelf that are copies-Luck-OD


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 1, 2013)

ordawg1 said:


> Sure are pretty and shiny !!Looks like oil inside.Ever been to Turkey ? Lots of pretty things on shelf that are copies-Luck-OD



Big true..you can get everything 100% copy in turkey!! ALL!


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 2, 2013)

so are you trying to give us a hint that all your gear are copies?


----------



## Grozny (Feb 2, 2013)

Sorry guys,these are fakes, they are also hilariously cheap.. be aware what are u buying.


----------



## The Bicep (Feb 2, 2013)

I assume any amps or anything big pharma brand, is fake.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 2, 2013)

The Bicep said:


> I assume any amps or anything big pharma brand, is fake.



If u have a good source for it wont be a problem but those pharma big brands like bayer primo is super expensive even when u buy it directly in Turkish pharmacy.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 2, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> sent this to my friend who has 1000's of primo amps. he said it looks good.



not surprised why he sell them at 6usd per amp.


----------



## robono (Feb 2, 2013)

Grozny said:


> not surprised why he sell them at 6usd per amp.



Good lookin' out, bro!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 3, 2013)

wow,real interested...good fake copy.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 3, 2013)

Grozny said:


> not surprised why he sell them at 6usd per amp.



Maybe they feel off the back of a truck, and the dude brought them for 3usd per amp?


----------



## Grozny (Feb 4, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Maybe they feel off the back of a truck, and the dude brought them for 3usd per amp?



for sure


----------



## BUCKY (Feb 4, 2013)

last time I checked steroids are legal in Turkey and very cheap to produce. If this thing is REALLY from Turkey then it's legit. Go to the Alibaba site and you'll see lots of steroid powder supplier from Turkey. They won't sell to anyone residing in a country where steroids are illegal though. Turkey produces high quality products not just China this China that. Turkey has nuclear weapons too so you know what they are capable of producing.

So for 50 amps is 350 USD? I'm not sure if that will last for a 12 week cycle? I never had amps before. I've always had IUs or MLs. Can someone here break it down how much a 50 amp really is?


----------



## blergs. (Feb 4, 2013)

if only the laws were not so hard on AAS (due mostly to the USA, no offense meant) then UGL's and fakes would not be such an issue and THAT would save peoples lives... not banning them! ughh


----------



## XYZ (Feb 5, 2013)

Grozny said:


> Sorry guys,these are fakes, they are also hilariously cheap.. be aware what are u buying.



Why?

Tell me what is wrong with those in the picture as compared to real ones.


----------



## keith1569 (Feb 5, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Why?
> 
> Tell me what is wrong with those in the picture as compared to real ones.



agreed


----------



## jay_steel (Feb 5, 2013)

Grozny said:


> not surprised why he sell them at 6usd per amp.



This is no one on the board. He gets them shipped from a college buddy that walks into a pharmacy and buys them.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 5, 2013)

experienced user should see that are fakes,off course when seen in hand u have a better perspective. picture may hide some details and mostly quality of the paper.


----------



## XYZ (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, I think there is an agenda behind you and this thread, so I'll just agree to disagree and leave it at that.


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 5, 2013)

XYZ said:


> Well, I think there is an agenda behind you and this thread, so I'll just agree to disagree and leave it at that.



Lol everyone knows Grozny is a paid puppet. And a Jew.


----------



## blergs. (Mar 12, 2013)

price is not of matter... i heve got 3$ amps of omnadren (real) and 5$/amp HG test of omnas and geofmans and others.... the "market" is like GNC to people new  or not savvy to this, but if you know better and/or have connections you can get real HG test for 4-7$ an amp over the norm 16-20$ an amp... easily 

primo real or fake?  dont know but i like to avoid paper labels all i can regardless.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 13, 2013)

blergs. said:


> price is not of matter... i heve got 3$ amps of omnadren (real) and 5$/amp HG test of omnas and geofmans and others.... the "market" is like GNC to people new  or not savvy to this, but if you know better and/or have connections you can get real HG test for 4-7$ an amp over the norm 16-20$ an amp... easily
> 
> primo real or fake?  dont know but i like to avoid paper labels all i can regardless.



its impossible to buy a genuine primo on the net that is less expensive than is turkish pharmacy (see price on the box); same as for deca norma per example here u have a price 2,55euro/vial and u will find  a lot of dealers who will sell under this price.


----------

